# Kreg True flex featherboard.



## pintodeluxe

Yes, I like this featherboard too. It has better spring action compared to my Bench Dog feather boards. The Kreg is not too stiff, just right.


----------



## AJswoodshop

Your right! It"s a handy tool to have!


----------



## a1Jim

That looks cool thanks for the review AJ


----------



## whitebeast88

thanks for the review aj i've been wanting to buy me one just haven't yet.


----------



## Moellering

I agree, I picked up one of these not too long ago and use it all the time. Great little investment.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Those are very nice & COOL featherboards! You can adjust them for either side… NICE!

You did ALL RIGHT!

Thank you.


----------



## Uncle_Salty

Been using them at the school for two years. They are vey good. I have a magnetic feather board, but the fingers are too short.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have two of these and do have a problem with them. I only have two, and moving them between my table saw, router, and two bandsaws, I sometimes lose track of where they're at. One of these days I am going to have the cash to buy more of them.
I have other featherboards. I just like these best.


----------



## shelly_b

I also have one of these and really like it


----------



## mveach

You can also double these up with a spacer between them for vertical work.


----------



## Purrmaster

I'll second that this is a good featherboard. I just got one and I like it. Nice and solid and it holds well. I plan to get a couple more.


----------

